# Strawberry's Thoughts



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

HAI 

So i'm going to be home for the next month, not able to do much (i've mentioned in some other posts I had shoulder surgery), and I figured i'd start a journal to keep me occupied! Mostly fish and other pet related, but of course random life things as well. Let's see how this goes, i'm great at starting things like this and never finishing them. 


PET INTRODUCTIONS

*Winston*
Age: 6

As a puppy










And this was taken last summer on vacation










*Ella*
Age: 7
Boston Terrier/Chihuahua Mix

As a puppy










A month or so ago










*Posy*
Age: unknown, but i've had her for a few months. 

Trying to figure out what to do, I literally had her dumped on me. Someone asked if I could watch her while they went on vacation...and they never came back. Poor thing. I wish I could give her the full care and love she deserves, but I wasn't exactly equipped to take her in. So if anyone local is in the market for a guinea pig, let me know!


Miss Posy herself (and mi face!) 










AND THE FEEESH

*Pudge*
Got him in February, another rescue, he was "too much work" and kept in a .5 gallon bowl. He looks a little rough, and i'm sure he's dealt with ammonia issues in his past. I took him in and that's when the Betta obsession began  He lives in a 10 gallon NPT. That's not fuzz on him in this pic, just badly placed water spots and other schmutz. (deep cleaning with one arm is impossible!) 











*Kairi*
My little girl from Petco, her cup was leaking and she had a half inch of water left when I found her. She probably would have died a sad dry death if I didn't grab her!












I'm going to dig out the regular camera tomorrow and see if I can get some awesome pics!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I love new journals. Cute puppies and guinea pig and fish. Hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Feng! It's going well so far, I'm 9 days post-op, so it's starting to go from PAINFUL OW to just uncomfortable and annoying. Not to mention having my dominant arm in a sling for 6 weeks is not particularly fun. I've been sleeping on our reclining couch in the basement. It's ok, but I can't wait to get back into my bed! 

Look how seriously intense this sling is:


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Grrrrr a couple keys on my laptop died. So bear with me, I have to use the onscreen keyboard. 

So today I started my mini riparium in Kairi's 3 gallon. 


Purple waffle has crazy roots!











aaand...in the top of the tank! Protip, a toothbrush holder fits perfectly into the filter spot of the Tetra cube. Ignore the dying java moss. (hopefully moving the light up fixed it though) *sad trombone*











Closeup: 










and bonus: Winston forgot how to dog.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

First, glad you are starting to feel better. 
I cannot imagine having my dominant arm in a sling for even a single _day_, nevermind 6 weeks :shock2:

Your dogs are adorable! I laughed at the "sitting like a human" picture. Growing up, we always had dogs (and cats and birds and fish and guinea pigs - a menagerie), but I have only had cats (and, of course, bettas) as an adult on my own.

What a crappy thing to do to that poor guinea pig 
Thank goodness you are able to keep it for now. It amazes me how callous people can be toward living creatures :shake:

Your bettas are very pretty, too. 
Just curious, which Petco did you get Kairi from? I live in East Boston, and I go to the Cambridge Petco occasionally and the Saugus one almost weekly.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

artemis35 said:


> First, glad you are starting to feel better.
> I cannot imagine having my dominant arm in a sling for even a single _day_, nevermind 6 weeks :shock2:
> 
> Your dogs are adorable! I laughed at the "sitting like a human" picture. Growing up, we always had dogs (and cats and birds and fish and guinea pigs - a menagerie), but I have only had cats (and, of course, bettas) as an adult on my own.
> ...



Thank you  It was such a crappy injury, torn rotator cuff, severe bursitis, and bone spurs. I injured it in dance class back before Thanksgiving, and these 7 months were filled with "well let's try this first because insurance won't pay for surgery until we try everything" I almost expected them to ask me to sacrifice a goat or something, it was so ridiculous. 

I got Kairi from the one in Woburn, I live in Wakefield, not too far from you, and I used to work at a huge bakery in Saugus. My fish aren't really fancy or anything but I love them. I have an empty 10 gallon i'm thinking of dividing, though...


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

My new plants from BamaPlants came! *runs around* i'm so excited! Will take pics later, i'm going to visit my work now. That's the thing with loving your job, you really miss it when you're out for a month! My boss is awesome. 

So my new plants are Pygmy chain sword, microsword, dwarf hairgrass growing on a piece of driftwood, and bacopa caroliniana. They also sent me some red clay tabs for my swords. Kairi's 3 gallon is going o be turned into a grass tank once I dirt it, hopefully this weekend. I have concluded dwarf hairgrass looks particularly silly once you trim it, it looks like a mohawk on the driftwood. 

I'm going yard saling (saleing?) on Saturday, I want to find some tanks! *crosses fingers*


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> Thank you  It was such a crappy injury, torn rotator cuff, severe bursitis, and bone spurs. I injured it in dance class back before Thanksgiving, and these 7 months were filled with "well let's try this first because insurance won't pay for surgery until we try everything" I almost expected them to ask me to sacrifice a goat or something, it was so ridiculous.


Oi, dealing with insurance companies sure can suck :evil:




> I got Kairi from the one in Woburn, I live in Wakefield, not too far from you, and I used to work at a huge bakery in Saugus. My fish aren't really fancy or anything but I love them. I have an empty 10 gallon i'm thinking of dividing, though...


My fish aren't fancy either (Petco kings and VT females), but they are beautiful to me (so I know what you mean).

Speaking of working in Saugus, I worked at the Hilltop for 11 years ('86-'97).
Rt. 1 looks so weird now that they have torn it down.




> My new plants from BamaPlants came! *runs around* i'm so excited! ... So my new plants are Pygmy chain sword, microsword, dwarf hairgrass growing on a piece of driftwood, and bacopa caroliniana. They also sent me some red clay tabs for my swords. Kairi's 3 gallon is going o be turned into a grass tank once I dirt it, hopefully this weekend.


Love BamaPlants! Can't wait to see pictures.

Have fun planting. It's kind of tedious, but I really enjoy it. 

If you ever want to try some dwarf sagitaria for your grass tank, let me know. I have _tons_ of it, and I bet that being so close to you that first class mail would get it to you in a single day. I got mine from BamaPlants last fall. Started with 5 individual plants, and now have probably at least 70 plants (spread thru 6 different tanks). It grows really well in my dirted tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Purple waffle is an awesome riparium plants. You'll see its leaves and roots transform from the environment change: roots get thin but very long and new leaves will come in lighter green and less dried and crispy looking
close up comparison: left plant has been on tank much longer, right one was still fairly new, but new growth has started.





its roots floating about the tank:


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

@artemis: i drove past that area the other day actually, and yes, it looks super weird without the Hilltop! I wonder what they're going to do with the sign, sell it, maybe? I worked at J.Pace all through high school and my first two years of college, so '07-'12ish. 

I may have to take you up on the dwarf sagittaria offer! I'll definitely need some more grasses for that tank. Will send you a PM in a bit. 

@Aqua- oh I can't wait to see what it looks like! It's funny, right now it's so dark and crispy everyone is like "uh...is it dead?"

I'm in super super pain, ughhh. idk what happened! I was fine visiting work and getting lunch, but then when I went to the mall my shoulder was like HAHA no. Now i'm laying in the recliner, guarded by the dogs of course.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

My adviser for clay club had rotator cuff surgery. He was quite eager to start doing things once he'd recovered more. It was hard for him too, as he has to use his arms a lot being a ceramic artist who specializes in wall murals. 

Your pets are adorable! That poor guinea pig. At least you're able to care for her.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just a short post before bed, i'll do a full one tomorrow 



BettaLover1313 said:


> My adviser for clay club had rotator cuff surgery. He was quite eager to start doing things once he'd recovered more. It was hard for him too, as he has to use his arms a lot being a ceramic artist who specializes in wall murals.
> 
> Your pets are adorable! That poor guinea pig. At least you're able to care for her.





Yes! I keep wanting to DO ALL THE THINGS and then I wind up regretting it. I have a followup tomorrow, I bet the surgeon will yell at me for using my arm when i'm not supposed to and...ahem...poking at my incisions. Oops. 

You have a clay club? That's so cool!



On Saturday I went to a whole bunch of estate and yard sales with my friend from another forum, and we went to a huge consignment shop as well! I got a very large old jar that's about 2-3 gallons, and i'm going to make it into a planted nano tank! Possibly shrimp only, I haven't decided yet. Also a whole bunch of other fun things I need to take pictures of as well. 

Then today I went to a new huge grocery store that just opened up around here (Wegmans) and it was so big, oh my goodness! I was overwhelmed. I'm glad I wasn't hungry when I went, I would have bought everything. 

I did a mini water change on the 10 today, and my juvie red cherry shrimps came yesterday! Not DOA thankfully, even though the seller sent them first class :roll:They're so young they're still clear, so they disappeared immediately once I acclimated them and tossed them in. Like I said, it's driving me crazy that I can't do a full gravel vac in the sling, two more weeks to go!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

What a lovely April we're having this June :roll: 

I had my first post-op followup yesterday, and he said i'm healing amazingly! My range of motion is better than it's been since I was first injured in November, and I can start moving it on my own. I start PT this week, and will hopefully be back to work around July 1st. I also may or may not have happy cried this morning because I slept a full night without pain. 

They have recently built a Wegman's near me, has anyone else been there? Holy noodle, that place is amazing! It's like Whole Foods and Trader Joes meets normal grocery store and took steroids. I'm glad I wasn't hungry when I went, I would have spent more than I already did. 

PICTURE TIME


This is the giant jar I got at the yard sale on Saturday, holds about 2.5 gallons. It's probably going to start off as a shrimp tank, but my guess is a new betta will appear in there at some point 











My 10 gallon, most of the plants up front are going to go in the 3 gallon eventually, but they're being stored in here for now. Anyone have any suggestions on planting microsword? I sort of just threw it in there. 










Not the greatest pic of Pudge, but I like the reflection part of it. 











Kairi zooming, she's so hard to get pictures of










But this one came out and it's my new favorite thing ever. I even caught this with my cell phone!











Today is water change day, and hanging around waiting for the guy to come and check the furnace, it set off our carbon monoxide detector the other night, we had to call the fire department.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Strawberry12 said:


> Just a short post before bed, i'll do a full one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! At my college we have a Clay Club. It's very fun


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Somebody poke me and make me be productive today!

My excuse is that there are dogs sleeping on top of me and I don't want to disturb them ;-)


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

PT was really rough yesterday. It was the evaluation so they wanted to push me to my limits to see what I could do, so it REALLY hurt. I was ok last night but today i'm really hurting. Went out to dinner with my mom at the local mexican place, and then I went to Petsmart. andddd....*drum rolls*


I got 6 otos today! Ahhhh they're so adorable. After acclimating them for a couple hours, I plopped them in- 

Pile o' otos










Pudge wondering who the heck is in his house










Meow Meow I'm a kittyfish











They went right to work!











And I repotted my daisy plant as well:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh they ARE adorable!! LOL @ Pudge!
Glad PT went well, I've been through PT before, totally kicked my butt!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a ton to say today, My shoulder flared up so I spent most of my day on the couch with ice. Although my very nice friend took me to Home Depot, so I could get sand for my new divided 10 gallon i'm setting up. I got it off of ebay, and dude, I swear the guy had the hardest water EVER, there are these insane stains all up and down the sides, gotta figure out how to clean that up. Kairi is going on one side, and dun dun dun dunnn! My new Ebay boy!












Thank cod for auction snipers, otherwise I wouldn't have won him. 

I adore this picture from the listing, he's like I WILL END YOU. I have a few names in mind, mostly pertaining to ballet. I think that's why I was drawn to him, he looks like a ballerina, and I've been a dancer my whole life. He should be arriving this weekend. 

I lost one of my otos  but that seems like it was expected, from my readings. I could bring him back to Petsmart, but that's quite the trek for a little fish, unless they all die this week or something. The other 5 seem to be doing well! Little pigs, ate a whole leaf of lettuce in a day. 

Spent the weekend with some friends in the town I work at this weekend. I work at a pet store in a very small beach town (literally 2 square miles). It was pretty low key because of my shoulder-- but any of y'all that are old enough to drink need to try grapefruit shandy, it's AMAZEBALLS. Seriously. Then on Sunday my friend and I walked around in the little town area where there are lots of little shops, and I got the prettiest ring at a consignment shop! I'll have to post a picture tomorrow. The owner also said she'd keep an eye out for any fish jewelry for me! 

I also stopped into my store, because unlike many people, I actually adore my job, and my boss is a very close friend of mine. We visited for a bit, and I told her I should be coming back around July 1st. I miss working SO much, but I don't want to risk going back too soon and getting hurt because I have to lift and reach a lot. 

My dad plays "old man" softball, just a small town league, but they get so into it, it's hysterical! I went down to his game tonight with my mom, because my dad was playing a close friend of mine's team, and a teammate was selling a car that I went to look at. It's a '99 Honda Civic, not bad at all honestly, I think i'm going to test drive it tomorrow. It's not my first choice, I love trucks and SUVs, but I need a car like...yesterday, and the price is right (2k) so i'll probably go for it as long as there's nothing crazy wrong with it. 

Now, off to set up my old ps2 and replay Kingdom Hearts until the sun comes up.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Try a vinegar solution sprayed onto the stains (have tank laying on side so solution can pool/set over stain for a long period and not just drip down past). then have at it with some elbow grease.

Lol "I WILL END YOU" Reminds me of the techno music youtube video of some guy chasing his cats around the house screaming at them.. I can't find it now to link.. probably for the best.. lot of swears in it...

Otos have a horrible survival rate, you'll be ding good if 50% or more make it, but usually it teeters around 50% or less for survival rate... Best to observe them closely before purchase: get ones that are very actively and have a noticeable belly (are eating) ones with flat or caved in stomachs have a much higher death rate-they can starve to death from the time it takes to get them to a lfs from capture in the wild.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pudge and the otos cracks me up to watch- There's the occasional chasing of course, but nothing aggressive, he loses interest almost immediately. But just now all 5 of them were on a piece of cucumber, and he was going back and forth next to them crazy flared, like "hey. HEY LOOK AT ME. You wanna fight about it?" and they're just continuing to eat like he's not even there.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

*He's here he's here*

So around 10 AM, my new fishy came!!! I spent the morning drinking copious amounts of Dunkin Donuts coffee and finish setting up the divided 10 for Kairi and the new boy. 

The 'scape is looking a bit sad at the moment, but i'm getting a box of plants from Lilnaugrim next week, so that should fill it out some. Can anyone tell me why my pygmy chain sword is see through and sad?- 










Now ladies and gentlemen, let me introduce you to Ghost (name still in progress, not sure yet)!


The mailman was so sweet, asking me questions about my fish and was asking why the box didn't feel like there was much of anything in it, let alone water. He's a great guy. 











Goodness, he was full of beans. When I opened the box, he peeped up at me and once he saw my face was flipping and flooping around in the bag. I picked it up and could feel him ramming against my hands. Good lord dude, chill out for a second! 










Being drip acclimated, which he had NO patience for whatsoever. 










He was in such good health, he ate immediately and already knows the food wiggle dance! I did have to cover the tank for a few hours with a blanket, but he seems to have settled in now. It amazes me that he's in such good shape after being shipped from Florida, meanwhile my pet store purchases won't eat for a week and look like death. 











You know how many freakin' people thought this was a picture of two fish? :roll: I'm really curious what that odd spot on his dorsal is going to turn into.












Hey, do you guys think Winston's comfortable? I'm not sure he is. And yes, he does this to himself every day, has since he was a puppy-


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Lovely new ee boy, glad he's in such good shape-getting good care from breeder/transshipper makes a world of difference compared to those [censor] store cups of doom. Make sure he's got a good lid if he's so active.. he might go diving onto the floor if he sees a flying bug pass overhead.
If he has the marble gene he might turn into a white gold boy starting from the golden dorsal blob.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

oh yes, it's a full hood, so he's not going anywhere. White gold would be cool! He also has teensy blue specks on his anal fin.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous new boy! I must say I'm quite jealous of him. Very handsome betta.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Poor Ghost is afraid of the tank light, it sends him diving for cover-











Friend of mind has decided Ghost is short for Ghostfish Killah. I approve. 

Pudge has decided to become his name and eat all of the otos dried seaweed. YOU ARE NOT CATFISH.

Kairi is her normal bubbly self.


*sigh* Winston had a vet appointment today, they diagnosed him with a grade 4 heart murmur. He's 6 years old, has never had any heart issues in the past. This means he has to have an echocardiogram next week (related to an ultrasound), and that will determine our best course of action. Most likely he will be on medication for the rest of his life, and he will be able to live normally for the rest of his days. So it's easily managed, but so hard not to worry when it's your furkid, you know?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you have some sort of cave or wide shade decor for him to hand out under?

Also consider a second opinion on the murmur.. one of the vets by me diagnosed literally EVERYONE they saw with a murmur.. My husband was skeptical and told her to check his heart "You have a murmur!"... yeah.. he ignored her and asked for a different dr. for each visit since. I think it was faulty equipment or bad ears. So anyways he might have it for real _but _consider having someone different check... just in case.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

re: cave- yeah I have a piece of PVC pipe in there and a few broad leafed plants. 

Yeah we got a second opinion from a different vet (who didn't charge me for the consult. YESSSS) and he agreed with the first. They're doing the echocardiogram on Friday, I have to drop him off in the morning and he'll be done by midafternoon. 

Winston's been a slew of issues from the start, he was seized from a puppy mill and we got him at a rescue. So since he was the product of crap breeding, he's severely allergic to a few things including the rabies vaccine, his tail was docked wrong and he can't move it, and now his heart. But he bounces around and doesn't act like anything is wrong. My big dope <3


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Random bacterial bloom messed up all my pictures of my community tank, grrrr. Well, except for this one-












Sure dude, go ahead, just chill out right there. (Did I tell you guys his name is Speedy Gonsnailez?) I'm so mad, I had these awesome baby ramshorn pictures but they didn't come out. 


Pudge is acting weird. Not anything specific I can point to and post about in the disease section really, he's just not himself. Maybe a teeny bit bloated? idk. I may put him in a hospital tank and give him some extra TLC with daily water changes for a week to see if that perks him up.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wheeeee today has been dubbed Migraine Thursday. It's finally clearing up 12 hours later, but that wasn't fun. I haven't had one in like...2 months. 

SO. Today I played with plants. Both house and aquatic. 

Bamboo in a mug from the clearance section of TJ Maxx. OWL WITH ANTENNAE










My ivy in a pretty yellow jar, They had more in other colors, I may get some other plants to line up on the window sill in the coordinating jars. 











And now, onto the fish. Lilnaugrim sent me a lovely box of assorted plants, i'll get some more full tank shots tomorrow. (shhh, fishes are asleep)

Freakin' Ghost is biting his pectorals. DUDE, STAHP










What're you lookin at?










Yeah I bite my pectorals, big whoop, wanna fightaboutit? 











Fine, fine, i'll leave you alone. Onto the other side of the divider. 

Look mama! I can sneak through the plants all creepy-like!










Yes, Kairi darling, that's adorable but I may need to rip that plant out, it's looking kinda sad...










Pudge was not feeling photogenic today. 










I have about 40 pictures of Ghost like this. food? food? FOOD? 










GRR EVIL REFLECTION











Oh also also! My hair is purple and I got a car. yessss. A '99 Honda Accord EX-L, it has all the fancy bells and whistles (well, all the fancy bells and whistles of '99). Yay excited. It's so zippy!


hair- 










car-


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Woot family guy "lil' person" ref always found him amusing.. you know he gets run over by a tank?
And ye that translucent plant in Kairi's tank is dead.. what was is? Broad leaf pygmy chain sword?


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ha yeah I figured as much, no idea why it died, everything else is doing good in that tank. And yup, PCS. 

And now for a PSA. Wear sunscreen, kids.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Urghh, sorry I haven't been posting much, thinks have been a bit hectic, between PT all the time, hopefully getting back to work, and just general frivolities  I'll do a big post tomorrow, after I get home from DCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's a HUGE drum and bugle corps competition, my family goes every year because we were all band kids growing up, and my sister is the color guard captain at her high school. 

I'm super excited, my shoulder has healed enough that I can knit again! Granted not for long periods like I could before, but I can do it in short spurts  I haven't knit since I got hurt. Imagine how crazy I was going, I couldn't do the three things I loved most- my job, dance, or knitting. 

Fishies are good, I gotta get some more Otos because I've lost about 50% (only say "about" because i can't find the last one, but he may just be hiding), so they're super shy. I may set up my shrimp tank this weekend and get it cycling.

That's about it with me


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gosh i'm so bad at journals, I forgot I started this! Anyway, I had lots of health problems and had to step away from the internet for a while, had a stay in the hospital, good times :roll:

In fish news- I lost Pudge, unfortunately. Poor dude was never quite right, i'm glad he's at peace now, though. 

I have gained two new fish over the last 3 days! I have decided to go with the name Pickles for my sick boy that I was given from Petco, because his baths are done in a half gallon pickle jar!

This was him day 1: 



















And today, Day 3, after 1 bath:










I also went to Petlife to get some fish medications, they normally just have red and blue veiltails, but this MASSIVE veiltail caught my eye, and I had to have him. Introducing...Killian! (any Once Upon a Time fans here? It's Colin O'donoghue's birthday today!)










I'm normally one for all natural tanks, but his is going to be fun and pirate themed because of his name. Black gravel with a little red thrown in, and some sparkily gems. A sunken pirate ship, and an (empty) Kraken rum bottle! And some pellia because it looks like seaweed. Right now he's chilling in an empty section of my divided tank though, until I have some time to set his tank up.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I couldn't get my hands on Meth Blue to treat Pickles, so I got some API Fungus Cure to tide me over until I can get some better stuff. It's been four days since i've had him, and we're down two baths so far. No progress yet, but it hasn't gotten worse, so i'm happy!










In other news, I am thinking about setting up a tank for a dario dario. I saw some in the store the other day and fell in love! I'm a research fiend, so I will do a lot more reading before I jump in of course, but I can't wait. If anyone has any tips (I know their food quirks) they will be much appreciated! 

We lost power this morning and I was super worried about my fish, especially Pickles and my newish pygmy cories. Fortunately I don't think there were any casualties, and power came on after about an hour.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickles is looking so good! 

He was able to move from a hospital tank to a temporarily decorated 3g. 





























here's a bunch of them spliced together, for comparison- Day 1 is on the upper left, 2.5 weeks is on the upper right, and 1 month is on the bottom. 











Also also also, I have a new girlie coming from KittenFish this week! I am so excited. Don't ask me where she's going yet, though...*shifty eyes* I'll probably grab a 2.5g at work, and put her in the bathroom. 


I got a petsitting job in the town where I work, and i'm watching 3 bearded dragons, and two brown anoles. I really like this baby one! 










I also made a succulent garden today in a fish bowl, let's hope I don't kill it.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

MY GIRL FROM KITTENFISH WAS SHIPPED TODAY!

:shock:


I am so excited! Tomorrow I am also hopefully picking up a vintage slate bottomed tank off of craigslist. 29g. This will be my summer project!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

My girl from KF came early, much to my dismay. I was super unprepared to bring her home. 

I had her shipped to work because I didn't want her sitting on my counter all day while I was at work. So the little bag I had packed with a travel tank, food, etc, was totally useless because I thought I was going to bring it tomorrow. 

Cue dumping her in a bowl, and constantly adding water all day to make sure she's warm enough. 

Six hours of sitting next to me at work, and then I try to bag her for the ride home which was an ordeal in itself, as she definitely didn't want to be caught. 

On the way home, I had her safely nestled in my passenger seat. Until a biker cuts in front of me, I slam on the brakes, and she hits the dashboard. Alive, but very very stressed. 

She is now in her tank which I covered with a blanket, and i'm amazed this poor little fish that isn't even an inch long hasn't had a heart attack. My strong girl!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Ahh, sorry! For some reason the tracking info apparently always shows my packages arriving a day later than they actually will. I mean it was two day shipping so today was the correct day for it to arrive, but the system gets confused and thinks it will take an extra day. Maybe because I dropped it off at the post office within like 15 minutes of the cutoff time? Idk. I'm sure she would have been totally fine just sitting in her box though, better in your office with you than going through another day of shipping!

Oh, and she is totally used to being jostled around, since I'm not exactly gentle when I do my cup water changes.


----------

